# Cannot mount NTFS HD as normal user (SOLVED)

## windz

Hello,

I cannot mount my external USB hard drive as a normal user. Mount, read, write, umount and eject work fine under root. I get the following error message when I try "mount /mnt/windows" as  a normal user

```
ntfs-3g-mount: user has no write access to mountpoint /mnt/windows
```

1. I have emerged ntfs3g without external-fuse and with suid as the USE-flags.

Output of "eix -I ntfs3g"

```
[I] sys-fs/ntfs3g

Installed versions:  2010.8.8(10:07:55 PM 03/16/2011)(acl suid udev -debug -external-fuse)

```

2. Output of "ls -lah /bin/ntfs-3g"

```
-rws--x--x 1 root root 56K Mar 16 22:07 /bin/ntfs-3g
```

3. Output of "ls -lah /mnt" 

```
drwsr-x---  2 root    disk    4.0K Mar 16 22:03 windows
```

4. The group 'disk' has already been added to my username

5. Entry in /etc/fstab

```
/dev/sdb1       /mnt/windows    ntfs-3g         noauto,users,uid=1000,gid=6    0 0
```

Output of id <my username>

```
uid=1000(my username) gid=1000(my username) groups=1000(my username),6(disk),10(wheel),18(audio),19(cdrom),27(video),80(cdrw),100(users),1003(wireshark),1005(plugdev)
```

6. I didn't compile NTFS support in the kernel.

```
< > NTFS file system support
```

7. I compiled FUSE directly into the kernel (not as module)

```
<*> FUSE (Filesystem in Userspace) support
```

Can anyone help? Thank you.Last edited by windz on Thu Mar 17, 2011 1:14 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## audiodef

Only root can mount. If this is a HD you normally leave attached to your computer, you can have a line in /etc/fstab mount it for you on boot. Otherwise, you have to su to mount anything.

----------

## jbouzan

 *Quote:*   

> drwsr-x---  2 root    disk    4.0K Mar 16 22:03 windows

 

Should there be a w there? Your user is in the disk group, but it looks like only the owner and not the group has write permission.

Also, can you just use any of the various automounters?

----------

## geonix

Hi, 

I just tested mounting as user under kde and noticed options kde writes to error log:

Mar 17 03:54:58 ubuntu ntfs-3g[6318]: Mounted /dev/sdb1 (Read-Write, label "station", NTFS 3.1)

Mar 17 03:54:58 ubuntu ntfs-3g[6318]: Cmdline options: rw,nosuid,nodev,uhelper=udisks

Could you try to mount your drive as:

ntfs-3g /dev/sdb1 /media/windows     and:

ntfs-3g -o rw,nosuid,nodev,uhelper=udisks /dev/sdb1 /media/windows

and paste the result and error messages if any?

----------

## windz

 *jbouzan wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   drwsr-x---  2 root    disk    4.0K Mar 16 22:03 windows 
> 
> Should there be a w there? Your user is in the disk group, but it looks like only the owner and not the group has write permission.
> 
> Also, can you just use any of the various automounters?

 

Thanks!! I didn't notice that. After changing the permission (chmod 4770 /mnt/windows), I am able to mount, read and write to the hard disk.

----------

## windz

 *audiodef wrote:*   

> Only root can mount. If this is a HD you normally leave attached to your computer, you can have a line in /etc/fstab mount it for you on boot. Otherwise, you have to su to mount anything.

 

I don't have to be root to mount - ntfs-3g allows unprivileged users to mount NTFS partitions. My problem was due to a mistake in setting the permission of the directory. (See previous post.) Thanks for the reply!

To geonix: Thanks for the reply! My problem is solved already. (See previous post)

----------

## audiodef

I didn't know that. Glad you got it working!   :Very Happy: 

----------

